# Hemp



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I got this e-mail this weekend from John in Ak. I am not making any political statements, feel free to discuss it if you wish. I am just posting the info. I was sent. (Thanks John)


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll add some more to that:

1. Mr. Diesel, who invented the Diesel engine, designed it to run on hemp seed oil. When asked why, he basically indicated, "Duh, it's only the cheapest most abundant oil on the planet".

Rural oil lamps used to run on hemp seed oil, before the Harrison Tax Stamp Act of 1937 outlawed (without the proper stamp which the government wouldn't let you have!) the interstate commerce of hemp products. This is partially responsible for the near extinction of whales, as whale oil was the next best thing to hemp seed oil for lamps.

Guess who were major supporters of the Harrison Tax Stamp Act? Not the AMA (American Medical Association), they were against the HTSA. But the petroleum industry (anyone can grow hemp, few can afford oil derricks, thus "Monopoly,yeah!"), the distillery industry, and the corn growers (who supply the distillery industry).

2. 10000 acres of hemp produces 2000 times the paper as 10000 acres of trees, and it is better quality paper. And 6 months later, you can grow it again. How long does it take to regrow 10000 acres of trees?

3. Hemp fiber is longer lasting (no planned obsolescence) and much more comfortable than cotton.

4. The bird seed industry was so aghast at the Harrison Tax Stamp Act that they got permission to continue using hemp seeds in bird food, although they have to bleach the poor seeds to make sure nobody gets high off of them (including the birds?)!

5. You're right. Iowa farmers were exempt from serving in WWII if they promised to grow hemp.

6. Also, despite the HTSA of 1937, 4-H organizations continued to promote hemp plot projects for kids into the early '40's.

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There isn't enough arable land to take us off of oil for energy, no matter what plant you pick. It could be part of a solution, but it would have to be in a dedicated niche market to make fueling stations economical, trucking or trains for example. 

Hemp makes paper more effeciently than trees and is harvestable in a year rather than in 20 in farming scenarios. 

Natural oils/alcohols aren't much less polluting if at all than the petrochemicals so the pollution angle and greenhouse angle are essentially the same. 

But economics and renewability have a lot to reward those endeavors. 

On the political side, I'm all for legalizing it and many other recreational drugs...

Phil


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

i'm for it. because i live so close to an international border i'm not going to go into the whys, but i'm for it 100%.
....but maybe not as a flavoring. ever had hemp beer? or used hemp lip balm? it blows.
http://www.subversiveelement.com/fil...king_a_log.jpg
...........but this sucks!


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

I forgot who exactly said that, hit hit pass.....

but I saw in the grocery market the other day, "Hemp Seed Nuts." Well, since I don't smoke it, and I'm kinida a sucker for reinvention, I bought some. Blechhhh....I don't care if they are a good source of Omega-3's or protein or "high" in iron. I mean, i can respect the effort; perhaps one day they and cockroaches will be all that survive, but in the meantime....

I thought.....



hmmmmmmmmmm


WHY NOT a sushi-doobie roll topped with roasted hemp seed nuts rather than sesame seeds. Well, even though someone will probabaly make a lot of money off this idea (but you heard it here first folks) I would still rather sell the hippies patchouli soap made from recycled fryer oil.



flash


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Greg Perez openned Grateful Inn a restaurant/bar based on art by/about the Dead.

He features hemp seed oil dressing, and seeds for crunch that include hemp....gets his product from Canada...apparently you can import but not buy from someone in the states. 
I bought a great hemp skirt in Santa Fe last May, looks like denham.


----------

